# Glockenschlag simulieren und anderes



## Oeter (19 August 2020)

Hallo, bin dabei den Pool ein wenig technisch aufzufrischen. Setze dazu eine LOGO! 8.SF4 ein. Bei meinem kleinem Pool ist eine Umwälzpumpe dran, mit der ich die 22 m³ täglich 3x durchlaufen lasse. Dazu habe ich feste Zeiten eingegeben. Als Y-Verteilung soll dann eine Batterie von Absorbern auf das Dach des Pumpenhäuschen installiert werden, Anschlüsse habe ich alle schon realisiert. In der Nähe des Beckenbodens ist ein PT 100 eingebaut, der mir die kälteste Temperatur im Becken übermittelt. Nun soll ein weiterer Sensor – auch PT 100 so 2 bis 3 Meter unterhalb der Absorber Kollektoren im Rohrsystem den Temperaturunterschied zwischen der warmen Brühe oben und der kalten Grundtemperatur im Becken feststellen. Dann wird mittels 24V Ventils der Y-Zugang geöffnet und das warme Wasser läuft aus den Kollektoren in das Becken. Da aber das wärmste Wasser in den Kollektoren oben ist und ich da keinen Sensor anbringen kann, muss ich erst die 2 bis 3 Meter Rohr durchlaufen lassen. Bis das Wasser mit der oben herrschenden Temperatur auch so gemessen wird. Also so zwei bis 3 Sekunden. Dann soll das System beide Temperaturen vergleichen und für weitere 20 bis 30 Sekunden das Ventil offen halten. Oder auch immer wieder messen bis das Wasser von oben nur noch 2 bis 3 Grad wärmer ist. Dazu muss die Filterpumpe starten, falls sie nicht gerade turnusmäßig an ist. Weiterhin kommt ein Durchflusssensor zum Einsatz, der pro Liter in der Minute ein Impuls abgibt. Ich brauche den gemessenen Wert pro Stunde. Auch schalte ich die Poolbeleuchtung für 4 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang täglich ein. Schön wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, die Häufigkeit der Filteraktionen und oder die Zeit der aktiven Filterung mit den Cursortasten vorwählen zu können. Als letztes möchte ich, dass die Poolbeleuchtung - LED - wie der Glockenschlag bei einer Kirchturmuhr, alle 15 Minuten jeweils 1- 2 -3x aufleuchtet so für 2-3 Sekunden. Zur vollen Stunde soll es die Stundenzeit angeben. Eine Signalisierung durch kurzes blinken vorher wäre toll - dass man nicht verpasst, wenn es losgeht.

Gern würde ich Anregungen erhalten und auch selbst mitdenken.  Danke und Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2020)

Also die Forumssoftware bietet auch die Möglichkeit einen Tetxt zu formatieren und übersichtlich zu gestalten.
Pack doch mal deine Wünsche in eine Liste, dann fällt das Lesen deutlich leichter


----------



## Heinileini (22 August 2020)

Still ruht der See?
Dann versuche ich's mal mit dem GlockenSpiel der KirchTurmUhr vom Grunde des Pools:

Anhang anzeigen PoolKirchTurmUhr.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
  >>>===> nach dem Herunterladen '.pdf' entfernen! *Edit:* Sorry, der ZeitTakt steht noch auf 10 Hz. TH und TL von B005 bitte noch ändern auf 00:*50*s !


----------



## PN/DP (23 August 2020)

Oeter schrieb:


> Weiterhin kommt ein Durchflusssensor zum Einsatz, der pro Liter in der Minute ein Impuls abgibt. Ich brauche den gemessenen Wert pro Stunde.


??


----------



## Heinileini (23 August 2020)

Tja Harald, es ist auch immer wieder überraschend, wie plötzlich man eine Aufgabenstellung versteht, sobald die Glaskugel alle Widersprüche beseitigt und alle Löcher aufgefüllt hat.
Meine Glaskugel hat es diesmal auch wieder nicht geschafft.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 August 2020)

Oeter schrieb:


> .. Als letztes möchte ich, dass die Poolbeleuchtung - LED - wie der Glockenschlag bei einer Kirchturmuhr, alle 15 Minuten jeweils 1- 2 -3x aufleuchtet ..


Ich würde kurz vorher noch eine SMS an alle Nachbarn versenden, damit sie dieses einzigartige Schauspiel nicht versäumen  . Ich hoffe, die Logo kann das?


----------



## Heinileini (23 August 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich würde kurz vorher noch eine SMS an alle Nachbarn versenden, damit sie dieses einzigartige Schauspiel nicht versäumen  . Ich hoffe, die Logo kann das?


Ob die LOGO genügend SpeicherKapazität hat, SMS an wirklich ALLE Nachbarn zu verschicken, weiss meine Glaskugel leider auch nicht ... 
So einzigartig ist das Schauspiel aber nicht, es soll sich doch stündlich wiederholen und es gibt alle ViertelSunde etwas zu verpassen!? 
Wenn in der LOGO noch ein Ausgang frei ist, könnte man überlegen, ob der gewünschte AufmerksamkeitsErregungsVorabBlink besser auf akustischem Wege erfolgen sollte ... oder LEDiglich der 21-Uhr GlockenBlink als SalutSchussSimulation.


----------



## Frame (1 September 2020)

> Weiterhin kommt ein Durchflusssensor zum Einsatz, der pro Liter in der Minute ein Impuls abgibt. Ich brauche den gemessenen Wert pro Stunde.



Müsste man dafür nicht einfach nur alle Minute die Anzahl der Impulse aufaddieren?
Allerdings kann ich das jetzt auch falsch verstehen


----------



## Heinileini (6 September 2020)

Frame schrieb:


> Müsste man dafür nicht einfach nur alle Minute die Anzahl der Impulse aufaddieren?
> Allerdings kann ich das jetzt auch falsch verstehen


Ist das jetzt eine Reaktion auf die "Aufgabenstellung" oder auf Haralds ""?

Harald stört sich an der Formulierung "pro Liter in der Minute", die ich jetzt mal mit "pro Liter pro Minute" übersetzen möchte ... wird der Stolperstein dadurch etwas besser sichtbar?

Der Durchflussmesser gibt pro Liter 1 Impuls. Wie viele Impulse bzw. Liter in einer Minute oder in einer Stunde gezählt werden, hängt natürlich von der FlussGeschwindigkeit der Flüssigkeit ab und von etwaigen Veränderungen der Geschwindigkeit innerhalb der MessPeriode. Das Ergebnis ist in jedem Fall ein DurchschnittsWert für die Dauer der MessPeriode.
Genau so, wie man z.B. km/h in m/s oder in SeeMeilen pro Stunde ("Knoten") oder in Angström pro Woche (s. Murphy) umrechnen kann, so kann man auch l/min in l/h oder in cl/s oder in m³/Jahr (Achtung, Falle: SchaltJahr berücksichtigen???). 

Wichtig ist in diesem Fall nur, zu wissen, dass 1 Stunde 60 min hat. Und daran zu denken, dass einerseits beim Dividieren von Ganzzahlen (INT, DINT, LINT, ...) die NachkommaStellen geschlabbert werden und andererseits beim Addieren kleiner Zuwächse auf "grosse" GleitkommaZahlen (REAL, LREAL, ...) im ExtremFall rein gar nichts addiert wird. 

Für die Wahl des Lösungswegs kommt es schon darauf an, zu wissen, wohin die Reise gehen soll bzw. welche Anforderungen gestellt sind und mit welchen Einflüssen durch die DatenTypen man rechnen muss. Wenn es um DurchschnittsWerte (VerbrauchsWerte) geht, ist es oft sinnvoller, z.B. die Impulse und die Zeiten getrennt immer weiter aufzuaddieren und dann diese bei Bedarf immer wieder aktuell miteinander zu verrechnen, statt häufig die ZwischenErgebnisse vieler kurzer ZeitRäume zu berechnen und zu hoffen, dass man aus diesen vielen ZwischenErgebnissen noch ein aussagekräftiges GesamtErgebnis rekonstruieren könnte.


----------

